# First litter For Ages



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My mice seem to have decided to end their breeding strike and finally I have another litter, the first one since the beginning of November! Its a liltter of 6 (which probably means 4 are unmarked bucks!) but I am hoping that there are some decent blue rumpwhites.


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Lovely news, Ian. Fingers crossed for some blue rumpwhite girls for you!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Congrats end of the strike. 

Best of luck getting what you're hoping for, 
Find rumpwhites rather striking from those have seen.
Very pretty.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great news Ian.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It's quite a relief, I had a bad feeling my breeding days were over. Luckily all I needed was some fresh bucks, unfortunately had to resort to breeding from a dilute rumpwhite buck so will be attempting to remove the ce gene from my lines for years to come but atleast I will have mice, dilutes are better than nothing!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

whoohoo :O) let me know when you have a nice black rump white available.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you after does or bucks? I have excess bucks atm :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Pleased to hear the 'lack of litters' period is now over, fingers crossed you have some blue rumpwhite babies


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

At least ce/ce and d/d babies are relatively easy to distinguish in the nest.

What does a ce/ce d/d mouse look like?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Now they have started breeding again I should be ok, numbers can build up quite quickly.

I havent done any test breeding but I believe the ce/ce d/d mice are a very attractive colour, very soft and pale not grubby looking like a lot of dilutes. It will be easy to week the dilutes out and hopefully it wont take too long to get rid of them from the lines.

Looks like there are 6 pinkes, 5 of which are does  although only one is marked but atleast the buck is marked too.


----------

